#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  fonte huawei em olt v-solution

## leosmendes

Ola boa tarde a todos. Gostaria de poder contar com a ajuda dos amigos em especial @*rubem* para esta questão. Bem possuo uma olt vsol e internamente ela tem uma fonte -48v. Penso em comprar uma olt hauwei em breve, mas para facilitar esta transição, melhorar o esquema elétrico que tenho hoje e diminuir o desperdício de energia elétrica da bateria em caso de falta de energia elétrica, ja que uso no-break convencional para alimentar esta olt vsol, queria compar uma fonte huawei de 48v 30a e ja ligar nesta olt, e quando chegar a hora de comprar a olt huawei eu ja teria a fonte pronta também. orientações?

----------


## rubem

Tem aterramento? Se a carcaça dos equipamentos não é unidade por um rack metálico, pode ligar equipamento 48V e -48V na mesma fonte, só invertendo pino de alimentação. Só que não pode tocar a carcaça metálica de um no outro, a ligação entre eles tem que ser via ethernet ou fibra.

Pra rede ethernet o aterramento é muito mais fundamental, queima mais fácil, mas fibra não induz alta tensão pelos cabos de fibra (São isolantes, não condutores) então não precisa unir a carcaça de todos e aterrar.

Se tem aterramento aí complica, ou mantém fontes separadas, ou aterra só um tipo de equipamento (Só os 48V ou só os -48V), ou arranja algum inversor pra isolar as alimentações, pra poder ligar todas as carcaças juntas.

----------


## leosmendes

Ola @*rubem* obrigado pela resposta, segue uma foto da fonte dentro da olt. Seguinte hoje tenho um rack metálico, que ainda não esta aterrado, neste rack tenho esta olt e um pc/server rodando windows+ems. A olt e ligada ao no-break, no-break a uma régua. Meus outros equipamentos estão em outra localidade e estão ligados a esta olt por fibra. ou seja nesta olt so chega fibra e so sai fibra. Esta olt so esta ligada eletricamente ao no-break, e encostando no rack. apesar de não haver aterramento todas as tomadas tem pino terra e estão ligadas a régua, que será aterrada. então imagino que ja estão interligados pelo terra. Nesta régua também estão ligados meu pc + o server ems. não ha diferença de potencial entre a carcaça da olt e meu servidor (nem entre o rack).

----------


## rubem

O jeito é continuar usando nobreak AC, e continuar usando as fontes originais em AC, só assim pra poder unir a carcaça de equipamento 48V com equipamento -48V.

Poderia usar nobreak DC 48V se tivesse equipamentos de mesma polarização, mas como ainda não comprou, não compre nobreak DC então.

Ou quando comprar outra OLT, compre outra -48V, pra poder ligar junto com essa V-SOL. 

Ou quando comprar a OLT da Huawei, compre logo 2 OLT 48V. Ou seja, ou usa 2 OLT -48V, ou 2 que são 48V, aí sim poderá ter um nobreak DC 48V.

----------


## Bruno

a fonte do treco é 50hz, será que não tem um inversor DC DC isolado em 48, eu tinha visto um da volt

----------


## leosmendes

Realmente não reparei na frequência. Mas como disse a ideia era já preparar uma fonte para a olt huawei

----------


## rubem

Fonte chaveada passa pra DC logo na entrada. Só se ela tivesse correção de fator de potência, o PFC, mas pelo tamanho não parece ter. Se tirar essa tampa talvez veja melhor o circuito, com uma ponte retificadora e capacitores logo na entrada, passando pra DC, sinal que é fonte (Assim como 99% das fontes chaveadas) que funciona com 20Hz, 50Hz, 5000Hz, com onda senoidal, com onda quadrada, com qualquer coisa, já que tudo vira DC.

Um conversor dc-dc isolado terá que ter trafo isolador, aí a tendência é ter o mesmo rendimento ruim de nobreak AC, então comprar conversor dc-dc isolado por R$ 500 (Era o preço do da Volt pelo que eu lembre) acaba não fazendo sentido, já que fica caro igual, e com rendimento também ruim.

----------

